# Only in America..



## Falcon (May 9, 2014)

directed at The United States of America! 

Canadian's Version of David Letterman's Top 10 

This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity..

10) Only in America ... could Democrat politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000.00 a plate campaign fund-raising event.

9) Only in America ... could people claim that the government still discriminates against black Americans when they have a black President, a black Attorney General and roughly 20% of the federal workforce is black while only 14% of the population is black.  40% of all federal entitlements go to black Americans – 3X the rate that go to whites, 5X the rate that go to Hispanics! 

8) Only in America .... could they have had the two people most responsible for our tax code, Democrat Timothy Geithner (the head of the Treasury Department) and Democrat Charles Rangel (who once ran the Ways and Means Committee), BOTH turn out to be tax cheats who are in favor of higher taxes.

7) Only in America ... can they have terrorists kill people in the name of Allah and have the media primarily react by fretting that Muslims might be harmed by the backlash. 

6) Only in America ... would they make people who want to legally become American citizens wait for years in their home countries and pay tens of thousands of dollars for the privilege, while they discuss letting anyone who sneaks into the country illegally just 'magically' become American citizens.

5) Only in America .. could people such as Tea Party and Libertarians who believe in balancing the budget and sticking by the country's Constitution be thought of as "extremists."

4) Only in America ... could you need to present a driver's license to cash a check or buy alcohol, but not to vote.

3) Only in America .. could people demand the government investigate whether oil companies are gouging the public because the price of gas went up when the return on equity invested in a major U.S. oil company (Marathon Oil) is less than half of a company making tennis shoes (Nike).

2) Only in America ... could the Democrat Administration collect more tax dollars from the people than any nation in recorded history, still spend a Trillion dollars more than it has per year - for total spending of $7-Million PER MINUTE, and complain that it doesn't have nearly enough money.

1) Only in America ... could the rich people - who pay 86% of all income taxes - be accused of not paying their "fair share" by people who DO NOT pay any income taxes at all. (


----------



## Shirley (May 9, 2014)

Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## littleowl (May 11, 2014)

Only in America you can see advertisements for shelter and food. By very young boys and girls and adults who after the devastation of New Orleans . Still have no were to live.
I have seen adverts of children begging for food and sleeping rough. Adults asking for help to be rehoused as there houses have still not been rebuilt.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 11, 2014)

Thanks Falcon. I copied this and put it on facebook.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 11, 2014)

Shirley said:


> Truer words were never spoken.


Ditto.


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2014)

Only in America can you see lunatic fringe groups post such nonsense. (Complaining about taxes?  Try living in Europe!) We pay much less in taxes, especially the wealthiest among us, and get a lot less in services, than any modern western society. It is amazing to me that people with middle class incomes have been brainwashed to support the greed of the super rich.

And as for the Tea Party, I love them and hope they thrive and prosper! They have ruined the Republican Party, the moderates of that party are running as fast as they can to distance themselves from the extremists, and thanks to the tea partiers, no Republican candidate has a snowball's chance in hell of winning the Presidency. Good job, boys, keep it up!


----------



## Jackie22 (May 11, 2014)

Sunny said:


> Only in America can you see lunatic fringe groups post such nonsense. (Complaining about taxes?  Try living in Europe!) We pay much less in taxes, especially the wealthiest among us, and get a lot less in services, than any modern western society. It is amazing to me that people with middle class incomes have been brainwashed to support the greed of the super rich.
> 
> And as for the Tea Party, I love them and hope they thrive and prosper! They have ruined the Republican Party, the moderates of that party are running as fast as they can to distance themselves from the extremists, and thanks to the tea partiers, no Republican candidate has a snowball's chance in hell of winning the Presidency. Good job, boys, keep it up!



.......talk about 'true words'.  

I have never heard a Canadian talk like this, looks more like the right's 'smear and fear' or Fox's propaganda.


----------



## kcvet (May 11, 2014)

I think we need a political forum


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)

....



> 10)  A $50,000-a-plate fundraiser for Mitt Romney drew about 150 people to the Palm Beach home of Wilbur and Hilary Ross this evening, one of the event’s organizers said. (from postonpolitics)



Looks to me that the "Canadian" who "wrote" the Only in America piece was likely an (American) extreme right-winger, who still has sour grapes over the last two election results. 

John Hawkins runs Right Wing News and Linkiest. He's also the co-owner of the The Looking Spoon. Additionally, he does weekly appearances on the #1 in it's market Jaz McKay show, writes two weekly columns for Townhall and a column for PJ Media. Additionally, his work has also been published at the Washington Examiner, The Hill, TPNN, Hot Air, The Huffington Post and at Human Events. 

Furthermore, 
he's also the premier interviewer on the Right and has interviewed conservatives like Andrew Breitbart, Thomas Sowell, Mark Levin, Victor Davis Hanson, Robert Novak, Mark Steyn, Ron Paul, Herman Cain, Jonah Goldberg, Ann Coulter, Newt Gingrich, Michelle Malkin, Jim DeMint, Walter Williams, Donald Rumsfeld, Karl Rove and Milton Friedman among others. 

Moreover, John Hawkins' work has been linked and discussed in numerous publications and on TV and radio shows including ABC News, BusinessWeek, C-Span, The Chicago Tribune, CNN, Countdown with Keith Olbermann, Editor & Publisher, Fox News, Hannity and Colmes, The Laura Ingraham Show, Minneapolis Star Tribune, MSNBC, National Journal, National Post, Newsmax, Newsweek, The Philadelphia Inquirer, The Rush Limbaugh Show, The Tammy Bruce Show, Time Magazine, The Wall Street Journal, The Hugh Hewitt Show, The Washington Post, Salt Lake Tribune, Scarborough Country, U.S. News & World Report, WorldNetDaily and Human Events, where he had a weekly column. Right Wing News has been studied by college classes and even inspired an urban legend that was covered at Snopes. 

Last but not least, John Hawkins also founded and led the Rightroots group, a grassroots effort that collected almost $300,000 for Republican candidates in the last 3 months of the 2006 election cycle.

 In 2008, he consulted for Duncan Hunter's presidential campaign and was on the board of Slatecard, which raised more than $600,000 for Republican candidates in the 2008 election cycle. In 2011, he helped found Raising Red, although he left the organization the same year and went on to become one of the co-founders of Not Mitt Romney.com. 



> Written by John Hawkins...http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2012/04/10/20_only_in_america_ironies/page/full
> 
> 1) Only in America could politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000 a plate campaign fund raising event.
> 
> ...




Only in America do people circulate a piece of garbage like this around for years, inserting party labels wherever they can.

Only in America are people so excited to read and forward such an old piece of biased trash.

Only in America can a political party have nothing of value to contribute to America and the American people, so they have to try and make themselves look better by trashing the other party...they have no new answers, ideas, or anything else to offer.

Only in America do the citizens suffer from a do-nothing government, that's more involved with nit-picking and complaining about the other guy, than thinking of positive ways to govern that will benefit this country and all of its people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> 9) Only in America ... 40% of all federal entitlements go to black Americans – 3X the rate that go to whites, 5X the rate that go to Hispanics!




(from pewresourcenter - gov)​


----------



## Judi.D (May 11, 2014)

Well said SB and the others. You know it is dribble when it is obviously so biased. It is never all one group.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 11, 2014)

There is quite a flaw in what you are calling entitlements.  Social security, medicare and unemployment are paid for during our working years. Yes, they are "entitlements". We paid for them and are entitled to them.

Welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and such are unearned benefits paid for by the same people who paid for the above. There is a huge difference in the two groups. You know that but lump them together to try and change the perception of whose getting what.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> There is quite a flaw in what you are calling entitlements.  Social security, medicare and unemployment are paid for during our working years. Yes, they are "entitlements". We paid for them and are entitled to them.
> 
> Welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and such are unearned benefits paid for by the same people who paid for the above. There is a huge difference in the two groups. You know that but lump them together to try and change the perception of whose getting what.



Well, I agree...and I personally don't call social security, medicare or unemployment "entitlements".  But a lot of people, especially those on the right, are calling them entitlements...and that has become commonplace now in this country.

I have worked part time as a teen, and full time for my entire adult life, until I retired.  I paid all my taxes out of my hard earned paychecks to pay for these things, and now that I'm a senior, I really resent these conservative voices labeling these "entitlements", like it's welfare, medicaid or food stamps. 

They would like to do away with all the "entitlements" that seniors get, like Medicare and SS...luckily it won't affect people like you and me if they have their way.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 11, 2014)

No way most Canadians would believe such Fox News propaganda.  It sound like something Rush Limbaugh would spout.


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2014)

Thanks to all for joining me in speaking out against this kind of hateful nonsense.  Good comments, all.


----------



## Shirley (May 11, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> Well said SB and the others. You know it is dribble when it is obviously so biased. It is never all one group.




 I believe that would be "Drivel" . 

Just because something is often repeated doesn't mean it is not true.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)

Shirley said:


> Just because something is often repeated doesn't mean it is not true.



That's correct, but it doesn't mean it's true either.  Many times, even outside of politics, someone will repeatedly tell a lie not only to convince others that it's true, but also to convince themselves.  We see a lot of the repetitive lying in politics, unfortunately...but some of us see right through it, and frankly, tire of it.


----------



## Mirabilis (May 12, 2014)

...so America should be more like what country??


----------



## BLP (May 13, 2014)

Well most industrial countries are seeing economic growth with the Middle Class.  In the US the working Middle Class has seen flat wage growth for over three decades. Thus the weakened Middle Class in America.  American workers didn't ask for flat wages.  They didn't ask for having their jobs shipped offshore.  They didn't ask to have their job replaced by automation.  They didn't benefits by any of this, but someone benefitted.


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2014)

View attachment 6785


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2015)

*Only in America.*

This is Canada 's Top Ten List 
of  America's Stupidity. 
Can you blame them for writing this?

                 Number 10) Only in America ...could
politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000.00 per plate
campaign fund-raising event.

                   Number 9) Only in America ...could
people claim that the government still discriminates against black
Americans when they have a black President, a black Attorney General
and roughly 20% of the federal workforce is black while only 14% of
the population is black 40+% of all federal entitlements goes to black
Americans - 3X the rate that go to whites, 5X the rate that go to
Hispanics!

          Number 8) Only in America ...could they
have had the two people most responsible for our tax code, Timothy
Geithner (the head of the Treasury Department) and Charles Rangel (who
once ran the Ways and Means Committee), BOTH turn out to be tax cheats
who are in favor of higher taxes.

          Number 7) Only in America ...can they
have terrorists kill people in the name of Allah and have the media
and liberals react by fretting that Muslims might be harmed by the
backlash.

        Number 6) Only in America ...would they
make people who want to legally become American citizens wait for
years in their home countries and pay tens of thousands of dollars for
the privilege, while they discuss letting anyone who sneaks into the
country illegally just 'magically' become American citizens (probably
should be 


     Number 5) Only in America ....could the
people who believe in balancing the budget and sticking by the
country's Constitution be thought of as "extremists."

          Number 4) Only in America ...could you
need to present a driver's license to cash a check, board an airplane
or buy alcohol, but not to vote.

              Number 3) Only in America ...could
people demand the government investigate whether oil companies are
gouging the public because the price of gas went up when the return on
equity invested in a major U.S. Oil company( Marathon Oil) averages 12%
profit and they take all the risk and the US government takes by force
18.4% to 24.4% in gas tax for taking zero risk and doing absolutely
nothing for that revenue other than creating a law to force the oil
companies to give it to them. So the government makes 6% to 12% more
profit than the oil companies themselves on gas sales for doing
absolutely nothing but using force.

            Number 2) Only in America ....could the
government collect more tax dollars from the people than any nation in
recorded history, still spend a Trillion dollars more than it has per
year - for total spending of $7-Million PER MINUTE, and the left
complains that it still doesn't have nearly enough money for all their
programs.

       And Number 1) Only in America ...could
the so called "rich people" who pay 86% of all income taxes - be
accused of not paying their "fair share" by people who don't pay any
income taxes at all ..


----------



## John C (Jan 28, 2015)

I am retired and have a dog, Pikey, for a companion and my interests are word puzzles and the internet.  Your post is accurate and filled with truth, so I appreciate it very, very much.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

John, many of the statements are misleading  and if I wanted to do all the typing  I could  reflect that.  I don't mean to imply that they are all wrong or even misleading but many are.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> John, many of the statements are misleading  and if I wanted to do all the typing  I could  reflect that.  I don't mean to imply that they are all wrong or even misleading but many are.



I don't have the energy either Jim.... People are going to believe this garbage no matter what blatant facts are presented.  It's the wonder of the Conservative noise machine... it drowns out commons sense..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2015)

Falcon said:


> This is Canada 's Top Ten List
> of  America's Stupidity.
> Can you blame them for writing this?
> 
> ...



Only in America can something written by a American conservative, perhaps one one that runs the Right Wing News?http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2012/04/10/20_only_in_america_ironies/page/full , will people believe it was authored by a Canadian and keep the trash in circulation by forwarding it to others for almost 3 years on the internet.

Only in America will the conservative author be so anxious to get this garbage out, that he slips up on #8...writing "our", so much for Canadian.

#9 WHO says that the American government still discriminates against black Americans, acknowledging racism exists is not discriminating.

#7 Muslim does NOT equal terrorists.

#5 WHO believes someone who wants to balance the budget and believes in the constitution is an extremist?

#4 Buying alcohol, boarding an airplane and cashing a check are not constitutional rights in this country, voting is.  Also, you don't have to have a driver's license to do those things, all you need is an approved ID card....not everyone drives now, do they?

#3 WHO demands those investigations?

Sounds like an angry American Republican to me, let's vote for these guys in 2016!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2015)

Your post was right on all counts Falcon.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Only in America can something written by a American conservative, perhaps one one that runs the Right Wing News?http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2012/04/10/20_only_in_america_ironies/page/full , will people believe it was authored by a Canadian and keep the trash in circulation by forwarding it to others for almost 3 years on the internet.
> 
> Only in America will the conservative author be so anxious to get this garbage out, that he slips up on #8...writing "our", so much for Canadian.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup1::thumbsup1::thumbsup1:

....just another Republican email that goes on forever, with very little truth to it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Only in America can something written by a American conservative, perhaps one one that runs the Right Wing News?http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2012/04/10/20_only_in_america_ironies/page/full , will people believe it was authored by a Canadian and keep the trash in circulation by forwarding it to others for almost 3 years on the internet.
> 
> Only in America will the conservative author be so anxious to get this garbage out, that he slips up on #8...writing "our", so much for Canadian.
> 
> ...



Good job SeaBreeze.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm an expat living in England I get so tired of hearing America trashed !

EASY TARGET & CHEAP SHOTS

Of course America has done some  wrong things..
that I'm very unhappy with...We elected George  Bush 2 times for goodness sake 
how dumb was that??? ( I left the country  )

But it is also an amazing country and many of the freedoms we take for granted don't exist in other countries, 

even in dear old England 

Appreciate our wonderful country...!!!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Only in America can something written by a American conservative, perhaps one one that runs the Right Wing News?http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2012/04/10/20_only_in_america_ironies/page/full , will people believe it was authored by a Canadian and keep the trash in circulation by forwarding it to others for almost 3 years on the internet.
> 
> Only in America will the conservative author be so anxious to get this garbage out, the he slips up on #8...writing "our", so much for Canadian.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup1:
Nuff Said.


----------



## BobF (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you Falcon.   It is good to have someone post honest and truthful items in spite of these way left losers that love Obama so badly.

I would like to officially copy this material.   Do you have original source you could share?


----------



## oldman (Jan 29, 2015)

My Number One: 

Only in America is the place that I want to live.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 29, 2015)

I have to go with what SB and AZ Jim says! Way-to-go you two! k:


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2015)

Elyzabeth, nice note. However, I question one statement; the first time Bush became President, he got there by stealing the election, aided and abetted by his brother Jeb. But yes, he did win the second time, which IMO was even dumber!

Seabreeze, I like your answers to the conservative claptrap, as usual filled with misrepresentations of the truth, designed to inflame prejudices. You'd think they'd get tired of blowing that same old horn.


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

Folks that cannot see the major damages caused by the Obama ways are truly blind to reality.   

Major debt now at over $18 trillion since he came in at about $10 trillion.   

While still under Bush the last two years were run by liberals and they took our debt at about $7.5 trillion on up to about $10 trillion in two years.    Bill Clinton had driven the debt down when he was in office.    But the new liberals drove it backup to where Obama took over.   We have no great things to point to for that total of over $20 trillion more debt on the US government and the taxpayers and voters of the US.   Wow, what a wonderful way to go with the government and the taxpayers and voters of the US.

I sure hope this mess does not roll over into a major mess for the us in the coming years.   Prior to Bush, and during Bush's term, the housing financials were run by a couple of liberals and everything got completely messed up.   Those two then resigned, thankfully.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> Thank you Falcon.   It is good to have someone post honest and truthful items in spite of these way left losers that love Obama so badly.
> 
> I would like to officially copy this material.   Do you have original source you could share?



You take pleasure in calling other members "losers"?  Is that any way to address your more intelligent superiors?


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

Best look at what some of the liberals call  the conservatives before asking this question.    To me the liberals are the losers as far as the way the US is supposed to be living.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> Best look at what some of the liberals call  the conservatives before asking this question.    *To me the liberals are the losers as far as the way the US is supposed to be living.*




So it's your way that's the correct model for America?  I have seen others with similar visions who gained the power to enforce their ideals in other places in other times.  One of them in particular chose permanently eliminating millions of "losers" that didn't fit in with his grand scheme.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> So it's your way that's the correct model for America?  I have seen others with similar visions who gained the power to enforce their ideals in other places in other times.  One of them in particular chose permanently eliminating millions of "losers" that didn't fit in with his grand scheme.



Remember when THIS was making it's way around the net?  







This is the mindset of these  people...  Really Klass Acts..  Huh?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Remember when THIS was making it's way around the net?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you mean Crass?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah... that too..   AND some people wonder why there is now an insurmountable divide in America.   I am well aware that only the stupid Right Wingers feel this way and would find that picture funny...  BUT.. I have to admit.. whenever I find out that someone is a Republican.. I have to wonder if they fall into that category..  In other words..  MY personal trust level is pretty low.


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

And that goes true for the Republicans thinking about Democrats too.    Only a third are Democrats, an other third go Republican and the remaining larger group.40%, goes independent and vote for those they trust the most at that election.


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> So it's your way that's the correct model for America?  I have seen others with similar visions who gained the power to enforce their ideals in other places in other times.  One of them in particular chose permanently eliminating millions of "losers" that didn't fit in with his grand scheme.



Yes so right you are.   And most were all out communist types or the far left socialist too.    Not at all like the US Constitution would have us go.

  Never in the US history of rational Democrats and Republicans were there any problems as you mention.   At times the Democrats and Republicans ran as a joint party.   That will never happen again as long as the democrats are  under control of the far left liberals, socialist types, rather than true US constitutional types we really need to get this country out of such unusual debts and put the people and states back into charge as they once were.   We are getting just as messed up as far too many of the European countries are.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> Best look at what some of the liberals call  the conservatives before asking this question.    To me the liberals are the losers as far as the way the US is supposed to be living.



There have been insulting names describing each party by both sides of the aisle.  It's hard for some people not to do this, unfortunately.  But let's remember the parties consist of American citizens who care about the future of this country, but they have different ideas about how to make the future better.  The name calling should never be directed at particular members of this forum, and I think everyone's done a great job at not letting that happen.

We don't all agree, there is a great divide in this great country, I think it's best just to voice our opinions, give examples of why we think that way, give information/food for thought  for others to read who may be uninformed, or on the fence politically.

By the way, this thread was merged with the exact same thread topic that was posted here last year, that's why there's so many replies suddenly.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> *Yes so right you are.   And most were all out communist types or the far left socialist too.    Not at all like the US Constitution would have us go.*
> 
> Never in the US history of rational Democrats and Republicans were there any problems as you mention.   At times the Democrats and Republicans ran as a joint party.   That will never happen again as long as the democrats are  under control of the far left liberals, socialist types, rather than true US constitutional types we really need to get this country out of such unusual debts and put the people and states back into charge as they once were.   We are getting just as messed up as far too many of the European countries are.



I thought you would understand I was referring to Germany and it's "decider" during the reign of terror from the thirties and well into the forties.  As to the rest of your reply, it is a rambling personal opinion and riddled with the far right doctrine.  I see no point in further participating in this thread


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

https://www.princeton.edu/~achaney/tmve/wiki100k/docs/Democratic–Republican_Party.html

The *Democratic-Republican Party* or *Republican Party* was an American political party founded in the early 1790s by Thomas Jefferson and James Madison.  Political scientists use the former name, while historians prefer the  latter one; contemporaries generally called the party the "Republicans",  along with many other names.
 It was formed first in Congress and then in every state to contest elections and oppose the programs of Treasury Secretary Alexander Hamilton. Jefferson needed to have a nationwide party to counteract the Federalists, a nationwide party recently formed by Hamilton. Foreign affairs took a leading role in 1795 as the Republicans opposed the Jay Treaty  with Britain (then at war with France) and supported good relations  with revolutionary France (until Napoleon became a dictator after 1799).  The party insisted on a strict construction of the Constitution, and denounced many of Hamilton's measures (especially the national bank) as unconstitutional. The party was strongest in the South and weakest in the Northeast; it favored states' rights and the primacy of the yeoman farmers  and the planters over bankers, industrialists, merchants, and  investors. The Jeffersonians were deeply committed to the principles of republicanism,  which they feared were threatened by the supposed monarchical  tendencies of the Federalists. The party came to power with the election  of Jefferson in 1800. The Federalists—too elitist to appeal to most  people—faded away, and the Republicans, despite internal divisions,  dominated the First Party System until partisanship itself withered away after 1816.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I thought you would understand I was referring to Germany and it's "decider" during the reign of terror from the thirties and well into the forties.  As to the rest of your reply, it is a rambling personal opinion and riddled with the far right doctrine.  I see no point in further participating in this thread



I don't either Jim....  Politics was always a heated debate, but I don't recall it ever being as mean spirited and nasty as it is now..  It's turned into a real blood sport.  That's a shame, because it used to be that we could get things done in this country.. there was compromise and debate in Washington..  Now, with this latest crop of GOP senators and congressmen, that is out the window.. and they have even admitted it.   There is little hope of anything happening.. and the  hatred and animosity runs rampant...  That is quite evident  in the way they treat our President.  There is no respect and they are pretty open about it.  YET... respect is something THEY think they are entitled to... fat chance.


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

GOP the problem?   Hardly so.   Our biggest problem is the President Obama who has chosen to run our government with his very own developed group of rules makers and enforcers that he himself has developed and for that he also convinced a non co operative Senate leader that would not offer Republican items to the Senate for debate or voting.   The Obama Care stuff was all run in Democrat controlled operations and not allowed to be voted on by any Republicans that wanted changes.   So what is wrong with our new Congress wanting to take in and debate the Obama care stuff to try to make it constitutional again.

I don't know why some folks have such wild and incorrect ideas about conservative folks.   This country is made up of liberals and conservative, not political parties at all, just descriptive terms of how they prefer to act.    Very loose about how to interpret things or more restrictive.    More into the Constitution descriptions conservative or not so tight to the Constitution is more liberal.

In books, magazines, newspapers, speeches, these terms are used frequently.   They are not a mystery to most.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

:zz:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

:blah:


----------



## darroll (Jan 29, 2015)

Republicans have earned and collect Medicare, SS.
Are we going to shoot ourselves in the foot?
Lemmings learn from others.
I think I will have a dirty glass of water <silly and childish>


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

darroll said:


> Republicans have earned and collect Medicare, SS.
> Are we going to shoot ourselves in the foot?
> Lemmings learn from others.
> I think I will have a dirty glass of water <silly and childish>



Sorry Darroll..... but the "Republicans" you vote for and send to Washington do not give a Rat's Patoot about your Medicare or SS.. You only think they do.  They are solely for Corporations.. and Wall Street.   Wall Street has wanted to get it's grubby little hands on your Social Security  for decades... so they can piss it away in risky deals and trading... THEN when they lose it?   You are SOL..     As for your Medicare?  They want to voucherize it..  Paul Ryan wants to give Seniors a voucher and send us out on the open market to try to buy Medical insurance from private insurance companies.  What possibly could go wrong with that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

So many are totally unaware that the Republican party has made a concerted effort to eliminate or "hand off" the SS and medicare programs, since in the case of Medicare, LBJ days.  You would think they would at least remember George Bush's effort to turn SS into wall street stock game.  BTW Had he succeeded we would have been wiped out when the modern big bust came.  Paul Ryan made it his goal to get Medicare on that voucher program which would have been a disaster for most of us.


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sorry Darroll..... but the "Republicans" you vote for and send to Washington do not give a Rat's Patoot about your Medicare or SS.. You only think they do.  They are solely for Corporations.. and Wall Street.   Wall Street has wanted to get it's grubby little hands on your Social Security  for decades... so they can piss it away in risky deals and trading... THEN when they lose it?   You are SOL..     As for your Medicare?  They want to voucherize it..  Paul Ryan wants to give Seniors a voucher and send us out on the open market to try to buy Medical insurance from private insurance companies.  What possibly could go wrong with that.



And just where do you think Obama has been busy for his six years so far.    Working for and against industries.   Ones that he wanted, most failed, and those he did not want he helped to dispose of.    He is full of ideas but needs a Congress to help him make up his mind.    Mostly, Congresses ideas have been shut down, never heard, and the only times he has even pretended to listen to the Congress was when he was pretending to have a budget bill to pass.    Doesn't $80 billion debt bother anyone at all?    It should as one day all that will come down on the US and there won't be much left to live life with.    Maybe that was Obama's goal.   Total despair so they could just change the laws, get rid of the Constitution, put us all into a government covered group.   No need for freedoms after that.

Both SS and Medicare are in good hands with a more conservative group in charge.    Changes that have been looked at are how to make the costs of these offerings less expensive and available to all who have worked and paid to earn them.    SS is doing fine for most of us as we also ended up doing things for our future savings.    SS plus some other incomes have done a lot for me.   I sold my house and banked that money.    I went to a different part of the country and bought a smaller and less expensive house to retire too.   For medicare, I had a company offered plan that I retired too.   Now with Obama care, there were some activities that made it  more expensive so the retiring company cut their service and gave each of us money to buy this new Obama care set up insurance.   It appears that the insurance is costing me a bit more, but not long enough yet to see if it will actually be no more expensive.   Not sure about that at all.   Far too much is kept out of site, so who really knows?   Our offering might have been fair at the beginning, but over time not enough to cover the rising cost I will be asked to cover.   This year our cost did rise a few dollars, how about next year and next year after that.    And those cost go to all Republicans and Democrats and independents.

And for SS there was no plan to make it all different.    The plan, as I remember it, was to offer an option to those that wanted to do so, invest in a different plan.   Probably not much worse than our present plan that is a few years from bankruptcy.   I don't believe that SS was ever meant to be the sole service to provide a way to retire to only the incomes from SS.   It is a nice subsidy that will help any and all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So many are totally unaware that the Republican party has made a concerted effort to eliminate or "hand off" the SS and medicare programs, since in the case of Medicare, LBJ days.  You would think they would at least remember George Bush's effort to turn SS into wall street stock game.  BTW Had he succeeded we would have been wiped out when the modern big bust came.  Paul Ryan made it his goal to get Medicare on that voucher program which would have been a disaster for most of us.



AND if by some fluke, they gain control of the Congress AND the White House... THAT is going to be their first order of business


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2015)

Falcon said:


> directed at The United States of America!
> 
> Canadian's Version of David Letterman's Top 10
> 
> ...



Truly excellent, geez, as it was so often promised, "it's time for change" will it ever happen, I mean for the good of the people "type change".


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

hopefully, they won't ever have both legislative and executive branches of government.  If it did happen, **&%^^&$$&^$%$%!!!!!!


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

This is one part of our Constitution that should help keep our government under control.   The US Constitution and it first Amendment.   There is no reason for these hateful notes.   I think we should be able to discuss activities without the hateful and wrong comments being put in to them.   For me, I a Republican in order to have some say in primaries and candidate selection.   But when I vote I really appreciate that they have removed the "Party" vote block as I do not always agree with the candidates of either one or the other parties, so I make a "best choice" vote of all and then move on.   Party choice should not matter either as they should split into working groups and then debate and work on these problems to solve them or close them.   There should be no 'this party' or 'that party' only type of work in the Congress.   That is one thing that has made our government so much better as forcing the party merging is good for us all.


http://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/first_amendment

                [h=2]Amendment I[/h]Congress  shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or  prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of  speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to  assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF says "There is no reason for these hateful notes."  Seems to me you might have initiated the hateful comments when you equated all who disagree with you as "losers".  Remember?  So, was this meant to be your apology?


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

Please take me back to that post.    I may have said such, don't know.   But most of what I keep reading is thoughtless and unsubstantiated.    Exciting things like 'ME TOO'.   Facts are important and opinions just that.   An opinion and little else.

One of the recent Democrats for President, had a Republican Congress and he did quite well and reduced our debt a bit, got the care for unemployed redone so that all would get money till they got a job.   He put an end to the many generations of people doing nothing but collecting stamps and money from the government.   He gave them some time to train and go to work, or the money would stop anyway.   I believe that his comfort zone was limited to 2 years care then followed by some down grading of money they could get from the government programs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> hopefully, they won't ever have both legislative and executive branches of government.  If it did happen, **&%^^&$$&^$%$%!!!!!!



Yeah... but there's always the filibuster... anything they would pass would have to have 60 votes.  Let's hope it never comes to that...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> Please take me back to that post.    I may have said such, don't know.   But most of what I keep reading is thoughtless and unsubstantiated.    Exciting things like 'ME TOO'.   Facts are important and opinions just that.   An opinion and little else.
> 
> One of the recent Democrats for President, had a Republican Congress and he did quite well and reduced our debt a bit, got the care for unemployed redone so that all would get money till they got a job.   He put an end to the many generations of people doing nothing but collecting stamps and money from the government.   He gave them some time to train and go to work, or the money would stop anyway.   I believe that his comfort zone was limited to 2 years care then followed by some down grading of money they could get from the government programs.



*BobF* 






                                                                                         Senior Member                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























                                                   Join DateApr 2014LocationArizona, USAPosts373                                                           

Thank you Falcon.   It is good to have someone post honest and  truthful items in spite of these way left losers that love Obama so  badly.

I would like to officially copy this material.   Do you have original source you could share? 




*Next time THINK before running your mouth.          * ​


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

I would think some thinking is what I was asking of those far left losers.   Are you of the far left, then you have a problem.   Just being concerned enough for me to vote a Democrat option does not make me far left at all.   I guess I could be a swing voter?   Whatever.   Look to those you claim I am hurting.   Depending on what they have said, they are saying nothing of value. so they are losers then.   Just taking up space on this forum and not saying one thing of value.   I have posted on this above.   Insulting for some to be posting things that are untrue, lies, and insisting they are facts.    Amazing posts to me for sure.   Post some facts and add in links to support the facts.   If folks think the Republicans are doing wrong, then post information about those wrongs and who did it etc.   Republicans are bad is not good enough.    Because it is not true at all.   Just like Democrats are not all bad either.   So I swing my vote from one to the other at election times.   This bit that some want to have all in a party to vote together is wrong.    Not all of us think the same.   That is why they have worked on the ballots and back in 1949? they took out the party tags and force each candidate to get their own votes rather than just the party named.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> I would think some thinking is what I was asking of those far left losers.   Are you of the far left, then you have a problem.   Just being concerned enough for me to vote a Democrat option does not make me far left at all.   I guess I could be a swing voter?   Whatever.   Look to those you claim I am hurting.   Depending on what they have said, they are saying nothing of value. so they are losers then.   Just taking up space on this forum and not saying one thing of value.   I have posted on this above.   Insulting for some to be posting things that are untrue, lies, and insisting they are facts.    Amazing posts to me for sure.   Post some facts and add in links to support the facts.   If folks think the Republicans are doing wrong, then post information about those wrongs and who did it etc.   Republicans are bad is not good enough.    Because it is not true at all.   Just like Democrats are not all bad either.   So I swing my vote from one to the other at election times.   This bit that some want to have all in a party to vote together is wrong.    Not all of us think the same.   That is why they have worked on the ballots and back in 1949? they took out the party tags and force each candidate to get their own votes rather than just the party named.



OMG..... You sound just like Sarah Palin... Are you her speech writer?  :lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> I would think some thinking is what I was asking of those far left losers.   Are you of the far left, then you have a problem.   Just being concerned enough for me to vote a Democrat option does not make me far left at all.   I guess I could be a swing voter?   Whatever.   Look to those you claim I am hurting.   Depending on what they have said, they are saying nothing of value. so they are losers then.   Just taking up space on this forum and not saying one thing of value.   I have posted on this above.   Insulting for some to be posting things that are untrue, lies, and insisting they are facts.    Amazing posts to me for sure.   Post some facts and add in links to support the facts.   If folks think the Republicans are doing wrong, then post information about those wrongs and who did it etc.   Republicans are bad is not good enough.    Because it is not true at all.   Just like Democrats are not all bad either.   So I swing my vote from one to the other at election times.   This bit that some want to have all in a party to vote together is wrong.    Not all of us think the same.   That is why they have worked on the ballots and back in 1949? they took out the party tags and force each candidate to get their own votes rather than just the party named.



Your apology is accepted.  The rest of your reply is just words that mean nothing strung together, but thanks for playing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Your apology is accepted.  The rest of your reply is just words that mean nothing strung together, but thanks for playing.



 From what I could decipher.....I think he told us we were just taking up space on this forum...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all for your responses.  :lol1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice thread John.  Got some things out there on the table.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> From what I could decipher.....I think he told us we were just taking up space on this forum...



Well, he'll just have to squeeze into what's left over.


----------



## darroll (Jan 29, 2015)

God I love discussing politics with liberals.
They have talking points and that's all that they say.
My party never tells me what to say or who to vote for.
Hint: I did not vote for McCain or Romney.
Note: Someone SUGGESTED having a voucher plan for SS.
The libs took this as a thing to wipe out SS.
Some people are smart enough to do their own retirement plan, if the man would let them escape from SS and Medicare.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

The voucher plan was for Medicare not Social Security (BTW it wasn't a "suggestion" it was in the Paul Ryan budget plan)..  Bush's proposal would have put Social Security in the hands of wall street speculators and had it happened we would have been wiped out in the crash.  "Escape" from Medicare and Social Security would put millions who paid for it their entire lives on the streets literally.  Darroll never come to a gun fight with nothing but a knife.  PS none of the forgoing is "talking points" and if you use Google you can verify them.


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't believe you folks think my posts are about nothing.   I used examples and spoke properly at that.   I did not put down Democrats or Republicans nor the non affiliated either.   Yet I get to see and read a bunch off pointless nonsense that apparently some think are really intelligent and important.   Again I wrote a put down but as before I did not point to any one or the other to be the guilty.   So no apology needed.    Why are so many so totally out of it with an open conversation such as this was and should have stayed.

I guess for this distorted thread I will have to stand down a bit.   No mercy, honesty, kindness, or whatever seems to be from those on this forum, or at least this thread anyway.   US has the greatest government setup in the world.   We just need to get it back on the proper trail again and get the government operating under the Constitution guidelines once again.    Some don't seem to understand that way at all.   There is no place in the Constitution that talks about parties running the show.   It is about the voted in representatives to run the show.   As can be shown by the US government history, parties can come and go while the Congress continues to lead the country, not the President making all the decisions.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't blame you Bob.  I may do the same for a spell.  I love this forum but it's getting too smarmy for my taste. Some get SO wound up
they just run off at  the mouth to the point of being insulting...and I certainly don't need this from *ANYBODY !*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I don't blame you Bob.  I may do the same for a spell.  I love this forum but it's getting too smarmy for my taste. Some get SO wound up
> they just run off at  the mouth to the point of being insulting...and I certainly don't need this from *ANYBODY !*



John go back and see who it was who did the name calling.  It wasn't me or QS.  It was BobF with his "losers" comment.  I hope you will look back and see that.  I value you your posts.  Should we sit back and let the insults heaped upon Democrats just go?


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

I hope you don't have to go out this evening at get all wet.   

You obviously have not read my posts above this dumb remark about me.   I have covered all that you claim about me doing wrong.   I have not done wrong and it is just you stirring this mess.   This time I did name a person because you are causing far too much trouble for no reasons at all.

Prior, losers was just a general term.   I have also posted that I also swing to vote Democrats in the US.   That is also the way you should vote as when there is a political idiot running, vote for a Republican or Liberal or independent and not put a jerk into place.

Something else to be noticed is that with 60% now wanting Obama gone in the informal surveys, that means that there are not enough Democrats around to keep him any longer as 60% is higher than 30% and it takes 51% to take the election.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF, losers is a general term??!!  You might as well say dumba*s is a general term.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> I hope you don't have to go out this evening at get all wet.
> 
> You obviously have not read my posts above this dumb remark about me.   I have covered all that you claim about me doing wrong.   I have not done wrong and it is just you stirring this mess.   This time I did name a person because you are causing far too much trouble for no reasons at all.
> 
> ...




Sources please or did you mix up the poll with this one

http://www.infowars.com/poll-60-of-republicans-want-boehner-out/


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

No I did not mix up the national poll with your example of a Republican poll.   Likely true too.    Many don't like him as he is too often switching content to get Obama to agree to pass the bill.   Something many Republicans just don't want to do.   Just like this bunch of Democrats want everything 100% their way too.   Darned poor politics for both groups.

Sorry, I could not find the poll I was referencing, so I used this poll that shows not many are happy with the current government.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...e-with-vision-obama-expressed-in-state-union/

First, Americans don’t think we’re the happy family President Obama  described in his State of the Union speech.  A new Fox News national  poll released Wednesday finds that by a three-to-one margin, voters see  America as a dysfunctional family rather than as the “tight-knit”  grouping Obama claimed we are (73-24 percent).


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> No I did not mix up the national poll with your example of a Republican poll.   Likely true too.    Many don't like him as he is too often switching to get Obama to agree to pass the bill.



Still not sure what your source was though, seems to me of late the polls have been growing favorably for the POTUS, not to say the people aren't fickle and that won't change at any given moment, but, then, he's not running to reclaim office for a third seating, so I'm not really sure what the point is at the moment really.

http://www.politicususa.com/2015/01...l-rating-improved-22-points-gop-congress.html

So says fox too

http://radio.foxnews.com/2015/01/29/approval-rating-up-despite-concerns-about-global-terrorism/

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...licans-abandon-immigration-campaign-promises/


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I don't blame you Bob.  I may do the same for a spell.  I love this forum but it's getting too smarmy for my taste. Some get SO wound up
> they just run off at  the mouth to the point of being insulting...and I certainly don't need this from *ANYBODY !*



Thanks for your comment John.   I know this forum has a lot of good folks on it.   Just seem to have now, a few, not so nice acting folks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> Thanks for your comment John.   I know this forum has a lot of good folks on it.   Just seem to have now, a few, not so nice acting folks.



So tell us Bob, does that mean calling you on what you post or posting facts you don't like makes us "not so nice"?  I'm trying to understand you.  If I must agree with everything you post to be a member of the "nice folks", it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

When "I" becomes "We" it is the mob mentality speaking.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> When "I" becomes "We" it is the mob mentality speaking.



The term I responded to was plural thus my reply.


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So tell us Bob, does that mean calling you on what you post or posting facts you don't like makes us "not so nice"?  I'm trying to understand you.  If I must agree with everything you post to be a member of the "nice folks", it isn't going to happen.



Problem is with one of my comments, it I can no longer find it.   But then stats are changing every day.   Why not all of you folks do as AprilT has done, and post contrary items rather than just sit there and name others to be wild, stupid, foolish Republicans, or whatever kiind of put downs or fight starter you folks love to work with.   I have posted these items before but so far only AprilT has used a smarter way to go.

And one of the things that Obama and many people like is the reported rise in the economy in recent weeks.   It would be nice if it did stay better but no guarantee of that lasting any length of time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> Problem is with one of my comments, it I can no longer find it.   But then stats are changing every day.   Why not all of you folks do as AprilT has done, and post contrary items rather than just sit there and name others to be wild, stupid, foolish Republicans, or whatever kiind of put downs or fight starter you folks love to work with.   I have posted these items before but so far only AprilT has used a smarter way to go.



Bob, I think this has gone far enough.  You have a great evening.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

Amen


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2015)

AprilT, I finally found my normal place for taking a look at scores.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ministration/daily_presidential_tracking_poll

Open the file and then at the end of the first paragraph, click on (see trends) and a entire page will appear.   It also agrees with the item you sent me tonight.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> AprilT, I finally found my normal place for taking a look at scores.
> 
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ministration/daily_presidential_tracking_poll
> 
> Open the file and then at the end of the first paragraph, click on (see trends) and a entire page will appear.   It also agrees with the item you sent me tonight.



I've seen that site, even visited before seeing your link, still I didn't see what you quoted earlier, which is what I was trying to find, but then, theres a lot of reading that needs to be done to place any particular number to any given matter one wishes to reference.  But having said that, it's a pretty decent site for looking up polling information, though that's not something I have much interest in more than a few times a year.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> No I did not mix up the national poll with your example of a Republican poll.   Likely true too.    Many don't like him as he is too often switching content to get Obama to agree to pass the bill.   Something many Republicans just don't want to do.   Just like this bunch of Democrats want everything 100% their way too.   Darned poor politics for both groups.
> 
> Sorry, I could not find the poll I was referencing, so I used this poll that shows not many are happy with the current government.
> 
> ...



A FOX NEWS poll?! Oh yea, that'll be unbiased.


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I've seen that site, even visited before seeing your link, still I didn't see what you quoted earlier, which is what I was trying to find, but then, theres a lot of reading that needs to be done to place any particular number to any given matter one wishes to reference.  But having said that, it's a pretty decent site for looking up polling information, though that's not something I have much interest in more than a few times a year.



Not exactly sure what you are looking for, I believe it was something about 60% against what Obama was doing.   I still can not find it but if we go to another link there ( Thirty-five percent (35%) of voters now say the country is heading in the right direction. )  Go here and you will find many folks say wrong direction.   Maybe those are the 60% numbers I was remembering.   Stats change so fast they are hard to recover and replace but with this sites way of posting data in long lists does help.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

Gallup has President Obama's approval rating at 49%  for the week ending January 25..    I don't think Gallup is exactly a partisan hack site..

http://www.gallup.com/poll/116479/barack-obama-presidential-job-approval.aspx


----------



## oakapple (Jan 30, 2015)

darroll said:


> Republicans have earned and collect Medicare, SS.
> Are we going to shoot ourselves in the foot?
> Lemmings learn from others.
> I think I will have a dirty glass of water <silly and childish>



Sorry Darroll, I don't understand this, is it a haiku?


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Gallup has President Obama's approval rating at 49%  for the week ending January 25..    I don't think Gallup is exactly a partisan hack site..
> 
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/116479/barack-obama-presidential-job-approval.aspx



Rasmussen and Gallup seemed to agree on that date.   I believe Rasmussen was at 48%, so right close together with Gallup at 49%.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

Rasmussen has always been a Right leaning poll..


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *BobF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back and read some of the nonsense on the two pages before my post arrived.   Plenty of put downs and Anti Republican name calling going on prior to  my post.   Something I fail to see among so many posts here, is respect for folks not of the same party.   There should be some as it is they who are attempting to keep the current money blowing bunch in line with cost and true needs once again.   It is not the Democrats at all, but it is the far left liberals, socialist, communist, whatever, that are actually slowly destroying the US and turning us into nothing more that poverty ridden European type governments.   Jobs hard to find, unemployment higher, taxes higher than here, not as much freedom as we have now.   I see all of the wild Republicans are dumb and evil types of post to be the ones I remarked about.   If you are not one of those one side folks, then nothing to worry about.   Both sides have a right to post without such blind sided responses.  But is some do so, I see no problem in responding in kind to them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

> It is not the Democrats at all, but it is the far left liberals, socialist, communist, whatever, that are actually slowly destroying the US and turning us into nothing more that poverty ridden European type governments.




Far Left does NOT equal Communist or Socialist BOB....   Does far Right equal Fascist?

http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Fascism/What_Is_Fascism_Gibson.html


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

Not at all as we have mainly moderate Republicans in the center most populace groups.   We also have some liberals, like Democrats, in the general group of the Republican party.   Then further right are the ones that wish for smaller government yet than what we now have.   More in line with the Constitution than what we have today.   And the Fascist are so far right I don't think the Republican party would allow them as part of the Republican groups.    Maybe right, but not Republican.   And I think this is good for the US as some states are as far left as they can be and still have both Democrat and Republican parties can likely find some states so heavily into conservative actions that also have both Democrat and Republican parties working to control the elections.   Some of the best voters in the US are willing to do crossover voting and pick the one they think best for the job regardless of the party listed.

Now according to these definitions and identifications, left include Communist and Socialist.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left–right_politics

The *left–right* political spectrum is a system of classifying political positions, ideologies and parties. Left-wing politics and right-wing politics  are often presented as opposed, although a particular individual or  group may take a left-wing stance on one matter and a right-wing stance  on another. In France, where the terms originated, _the Left_ has been called "the party of movement" and _the Right_ "the party of order."[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] 

The intermediate stance is called centrism and a person with such a position is a *moderate*.

There is general agreement that _the Left_ includes: progressives, communists, social-liberals, greens, social-democrats, socialists, democratic-socialists, left-libertarians, secularists, feminists, autonomists, anti-imperialists, anti-capitalists, and anarchists.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP]

There is also general consensus that _the Right_ includes: conservatives, reactionaries, neoconservatives, traditionalists, capitalists, neoliberals, right-libertarians, social-authoritarians, monarchists, theocrats, nationalists and fascists.[SUP][8][/SUP]


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

:crying:  The thread that wouldn't die!!!!


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Far Left does NOT equal Communist or Socialist BOB....   Does far Right equal Fascist?
> 
> http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Fascism/What_Is_Fascism_Gibson.html



Best for all electors in the US to become aware of what is happening to the Democrat party as we speak.

type these words in the top line or search fiel (communist Democratic party) and pick among the many items that will show up.   The US Communist party is working to take over the Democrat party.   Lots of items show up and we should all take concern that our freedoms will be taken away and much more.   It these folks take over the Constitution will become no good and not sure how our money will make due in their world.


----------



## Shirley (Jan 30, 2015)

Or maybe Socialist Democrat.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Type these words into Google "republican fascist party".  I don't believe it either.


----------



## darroll (Jan 30, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Sorry Darroll, I don't understand this, is it a haiku?


No poems here.
I thought we were supposed to end this thread?

Around here the liberals say Republicans are supposed to love dirty water and make old people eat dog food. Bow Wow


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

If you post and search you will find that the Republican Fascist Party was in Italy, not the US.   The second one that showed up was about how evil the Republicans are and it was from the 'Politicususa, real liberal politics'.   Not something I would trust.   The article started with Obama's speech, discusses the fascist regime and then attacks the Republicans by saying they are fascists.   Not a nice thing to do when the Republican party does have all sorts of folks involved, including at one time recently a couple of communist types.   But not with the full support of the Communist Party, as is happening to the Democrat party.

We all need to be open to what is happening to our government and some how end it and return to our Constitutional way of having a government and maybe get rid of the two party elections we have dropped into.


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

darroll said:


> No poems here.
> I thought we were supposed to end this thread?
> 
> Around here the liberals say Republicans are supposed to love dirty water and make old people eat dog food. Bow Wow



I must have missed something.    Who said we were to end this thread, and why?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

OK Bob...I surrender!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OK Bob...I surrender!




No surrender here.... Just realized that reasoning with some people is the ultimate time suck and that there are much better things to do than spit in the wind..  lol!!   Sometimes you just have to shake your head and walk away..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No surrender here.... Just realized that reasoning with some people is the ultimate time suck and that there are much better things to do than spit in the wind..  lol!!   Sometimes you just have to shake your head and walk away..



Well, that's what I decided to do too.


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

I have seen no reasoning on this thread.   just more and more of the Republicans are trash comments.   I post comments that are contrary to those ideas but nobody seems to read or care, just more of the Republicans are trash comments.   So maybe if the thread does end that will eliminate those rather crude and untrue posts.   It has not even begun to be something called a debate or discussion.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, that's what I decided to do too.



Just take a deep breath and realize that try as we may.... we just can't save everyone...

buh-by bobby


----------



## AprilT (Jan 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> Prior, losers was just a general term.   I have also posted that I also swing to vote Democrats in the US.   That is also the way you should vote as when there is a political idiot running, vote for a Republican or Liberal or independent and not put a jerk into place.
> 
> Something else to be noticed is that with *60% now wanting Obama gone in the informal surveys*, t*hat means that there are not enough Democrats around to keep him any longer as 60% is higher than 30% and it takes 51% to take the election.*





BobF said:


> *Not exactly sure what you are looking for*, I believe it was something about 60% against what Obama was doing.   I still can not find it but if we go to another link there ( Thirty-five percent (35%) of voters now say the country is heading in the right direction. )  Go here and you will find many folks say wrong direction.   Maybe those are the 60% numbers I was remembering.   Stats change so fast they are hard to recover and replace but with this sites way of posting data in long lists does help.



I'm not looking for anything, I only started out wanting a source link for the bolded information you posted; that is what I've yet to see reference to in any of the links provided.  I know how to stay informed and not be swayed by those with an agenda, I listen to what all have to say, from all sides, on any given subject and makeup my mind from there weeding out the extremist views along the way.  For the most part with all these politicians, for me, it's been a matter of voting for the lesser of the more damaging to what I consider of importance that will affect me and those I am concerned about in how this country serves all the people.  Both parties have in the past done damage in one way or another, but, as I said, for me the lessor of two evils is how I go.  I don't plan to get into a battle over which I see as what some want to call a commie or a fascist self serving seeking to turn the country into something out of the worst of the worst sci-fi movies where complete power goes to the wealthy as if it doesn't practically work that way already to some degree.  

What I witness mostly are extremist and I think on either end they're bat chit crazy and those are the ones I most keep my eyes on they seem to be having the most influence in some circles.  Tea anyone?


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

AprilT, you actually posted what I had found that backs up my comment.   Had you clicked on the blue type it would take you to the following about the folks that think Obama is doing good or poorly.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/top_stories/right_direction_or_wrong_track

I can't copy to this site, best for you to click link above and get the listing yourself.    You can go back for about 4 years and his efforts are challenged by the general public opinion.


----------



## Shirley (Jan 30, 2015)

April, you seem like a nice sensible lady. I think you and I could talk politics without getting our panties in our cracks.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> I hope you don't have to go out this evening at get all wet.
> 
> You obviously have not read my posts above this dumb remark about me.   I have covered all that you claim about me doing wrong.   I have not done wrong and it is just you stirring this mess.   This time I did name a person because you are causing far too much trouble for no reasons at all.
> 
> ...





BobF said:


> AprilT, you actually posted what I had found that backs up my comment.   Had you clicked on the blue type it would take you to the following about the folks that think Obama is doing good or poorly.
> 
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/top_stories/right_direction_or_wrong_track
> 
> I can't copy to this site, best for you to click link above and get the listing yourself.    You can go back for about 4 years and his efforts are challenged by the general public opinion.




I took a look, see stats up and down any given day. If I see a poll and stats that says it wants the president gone, plus something saying not enough Dems want him and  which is the main points you made, I will get back to you, for now this isn't accomplishing anything as it doesn't relate to those words I high lighted specifically.


----------



## BobF (Jan 30, 2015)

Well AprilT, if over 60% of the people would like someone better to do the job, then the solution would be to get him to change or be gone.   That is my assumption.   The headings for those two lists are Right Direction and Wrong Track with most of the Wrong Track are in the high counts.   These are public opinion items.    So in general this current government is not impressing all it should.   The 35% is not much over Democrats total count.    So that is why I said about the charts, the current government is not good and if voted by the opinions, it would be gone.

And I agree on what you have said.    I never vote for party and sometime need to vote for an opposing person, different party or independent, in order to please myself.


----------



## darroll (Jan 30, 2015)

I just chuckle when I read all the bad things said about republicans.

  I look for the brains to put the Koran in our classrooms next, then blame the you-know-who party.

******************************************************************************



I love this old Superbowl quote by unknown:
Even after the recent Super Bowl victory of the New Orleans Saints, I have noticed a large number of people implying with bad jokes that Cajuns aren't smart. I would like to state for the record that I disagree with that assessment. Anybody that would build a city 5 ft. below sea level in a hurricane zone and fill it with Democrats is a damn genius.


----------



## Shirley45 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunny said:


> Only in America can you see lunatic fringe groups post such nonsense. (Complaining about taxes?  Try living in Europe!) We pay much less in taxes, especially the wealthiest among us, and get a lot less in services, than any modern western society. It is amazing to me that people with middle class incomes have been brainwashed to support the greed of the super rich.
> 
> And as for the Tea Party, I love them and hope they thrive and prosper! They have ruined the Republican Party, the moderates of that party are running as fast as they can to distance themselves from the extremists, and thanks to the tea partiers, no Republican candidate has a snowball's chance in hell of winning the Presidency. Good job, boys, keep it up!



Hear Hear!!


----------

